# commercial fixure hanging



## twoten1957 (Feb 6, 2011)

i'd like to get a few opinions on fixure hanging in a commercial warehouse and production facility. specifically, what's your company's preferred method in terms of hanging 2x4 t-5, t-8, 6-lamp high bays in an open ceiling of a commercial building (exposed trusses, etc.) we've used u-strut with chain, chain kits around imc in the ceiling pan, aircraft cable around emt in the ceiling pan and so on. curious as to how you align the fixtures as well. thanks.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

done all the above, but w/ laser alignment of late T'57.......~CS~

~CS~


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the Caddy Speed Link.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

We use any sort of wire speed clip. I've used grippels before and like them. 

I hook them through the top of the joist and cinch it up making sure all are the same. I line up the top of the fixture with the bottom of the joist, throw my level on the fixture and adjust.

I have always used the pan deck to line em up.


----------

